# epek, epek, epek!



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty incredi BULL. Epek just cut his elk tag. Shot a very respectable 5x6 with his bow. The dude can hunt. He took a lot of nice pics, so hopefully he posts them soon. Any year that you take a mature buck and bull woth your bow, both on the extended, is a dream season. Good job bro.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The best part of all, he was wearing orange.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome. I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

You know CS i have got to say it, you post this, and hats off no question, great year for epek but this teasing without pics, simply will not do young man!! without the pics it feels like getting teased! pics and story, pics and story!!  -*|*- -~|- *()* -()/-


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry CS just saw my mistake, Idiot with a bow posted. I was reading your reply last when i sent mine and had a brain fart.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Story to be detailed later, but it is a good one, great day, fun hunt, and another good season in the books.

Sorry, it says my file is too big, so I will email it to Garyfish and hopefully he can resize it and I will get it posted. 22, maybe you can get on it? 

Thanks for the sharp knife for the best story contest, it made short work on the quartering job.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to see the pics. Never hurts to have a lucky knife!  :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow epek, congratulations on the nice bull. You and that 22 feller sure put a lot of us to shame. So did he help you get it out?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job epek. Hopefully I can get something like that in the next couple of days. Looks like the snow helped you like I am hoping it will help me. Great bull.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, Great job!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Good for you! 
Congratulations.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! You da man.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Epek, do you realize if I had half your luck....... I would have got a deer....or and elk.  But I got neither. Great year for you epek congrats.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Dang! You da man.


How could that be, when you da guy that figured out how to link to 'songs of the day'.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! You da man.
> ...


I hope todays song of the day got better as it went on because I couldn't get past the first 10 seconds. I had to shut it down.

good bull Epek


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a realy good bull there. very nice.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You are forever cursed as a hunter. With your short draw length you will never be able to stand far enough behind your harvests to make them look world record big in the pictures.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just to clarify...for my own benefit.....I thought that you couldn't take a bull after the last day of NOV. I thought it was just like deer on the extended areas.......is this true?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Please don't tell me that you passed up a good bull this weekend thinking that you could only kill cows? For elk it is either sex until Dec 15th. If I am wrong, I got this Nov 30th.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: -~|-


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If you check the DWR web site, it is either sex until the 15th, in years past it has been cow only for the last 2 weeks but they changed that, I also hope you didn't pass up a bull


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice bull greg!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim, your the man, I don't care if these guys don't know good music when they hear it. :wink:  8) I actually really like the song "No More I love You's", the video is wierd. I know I am going to be flamed, but well just have to take it to the "gut pile" if you have a problem with that. :wink: 

Also that is a nice looking bull epek. You have had a hell of a year and what what I can tell it couldn't of happened to a better person.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

WHERE IS THE STORY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is the story:
I was headed up to the spot that elk are always at this time of year when the right amount of snow pushes them down a bit. I was heading to a trail head that I have used many times to get to the very deepest spot, the funnel that most elk get pushed thru when they are pressured by a good number of hunters that hunt them low. It was about 5:00am, It takes me about two hours to get to where I like to be when it starts to get light. When, all of the sudden there arose such a clatter, I slammed on my brakes because what was a matter was............. there were 50 or so elk crossing the road heading east and at a full run as though they were in a hurry. I did slam on my breaks, so as not to hit the last few that crossed, and immediatly pulled over. A truck passed me and went a little ways beyond me and turned around and then parked about 500 yards behind me. I drove back to him and told him of the herd that just crossed in front of me and seeing he was a cow, rifle hunter I told him he could go in with me and take a cow out of that herd. He declined and said he didn't want to screw up my hunt, he told me to go ahead, so I did. I drove back to the spot that looked like a bull dozer had crossed thru and parked my truck. I lightened my pack and double checked everything and knowing these elk had a very good head start, I started my star lit, (headlamp aided) two hour hike on what was a very easy trail to follow. Just before it got light I heard a faint willowy bugle about three hundred yards in front of me and I knew I was on them. I stopped, did the clothing change thing, and got out of my sweaty gear and got geared up and scented down. As it did get light enough to scope the facing hill, I scoped out every possiblity that no eyes were upon me and headed to the next ridge. As I crested this ridge being very cautious not to give my precsence away, I scoped a spike bull slowly walking east over the next ridge and watched as he crossed over and went out of sight and then I started following the highway trail again and was in the middle of a wide open hill side covered in nothing but snow, I picked up movement ahead of me and the spike was on a run and going uphill on the ridge I had just witnessed him crossing over. I hunkered down and tried not to be spotted because of motion and watched him head north and then east again as he went out of sight. I waited a while and while I was waiting to see if anything else got bumped up that ridge, I looked back to above where I had just come from and noticed movement. Glassing that direction picked up four branch tine bulls, and this caught my interest. I moved to the only cover on the hill which consisted of a small bush half way covered in snow and a few small branches that I could set my bow on and use it for cover. I laid down on this open hill side behind my very make shift blind that consisted mostly of my weapon and classed up three more bulls for a total of seven branch tine bulls, four of which were at least six on one side, one was good but broken off half way up his right side, and two other 4 x5's. I watched them move slow and feed occasionally and move in my direction. I had no idea where they would end up, but they kept moving in my direction and ever so slowly that I was sort of froze, or caught in a spot I could not move from and also in a spot I did not think I wanted to be in. They fed off of the hill and about 700 yards to my south, I watched as they picked up speed and walked down hill heading east. I thought that when they get out of sight I would make my move and loose elevation as I gained eastwardly direction and maybe intercept them. Just as they were going to disappear, they were bumped by what I guess is the same thing that bumped the spike earlier and they started comming my way. My range finder was slightly fogged, and I could not get very good reads, but I did get a 100 yard read on an old fence post below me. The bulls were comming in a single file line and headed due the middle of EPEK's forehead. I did not know which way they would break, or if they were going to trample me, but when they crossed that old fence line and I knew they were well inside of 100 yards, I slowly peaked up and range finder laser shot onto the back of one of the bulls which gave me exact yardage. They were underneath me and now all of them had turned on that plain and started heading east. I dialed in my sight and laid still as they had slowed down to a very slow stop and go. When the last bull cleared my peripheal prescense, I drew my bow back while I was laying on my back and slowly sat up. I was not able to asses which one was the biggest in the time I knew I had so i just picked a good branchy bull and let my pin drop in on a overly quartered shot by now. I knew he had gained yardage on me so I held my pin high, I actually focused a bit high and across the plain I wanted my arrow to exit and touched off. I hit him a bit back, but very angled in and in a spot that I hoped I had made a fatal shot more than I knew I had made a fatal shot. He immediatly started running and after a few steps started walking as the others trotted over the ridge. I tracked him a bit soon and did want to bump him once or twice because my arrow was burried to the fletching and at that angle I knew my broad head was still in him and I thought a bit more cutting would help the situation. It didn't take me very long at all to bump him out of a few beds meaning that he wasn't even going but a hundred yards or so before he went down. So I backed off and called a brother and a friend to come up with sleds so we could easily pull out the quartered and cut meat products. I knew this would take a decent amount of time and I backed off tracking him from the last place I had seen him and new that if he wasn't disturbed, he would expire the next time he went down, and I knew that would not be very far. It took over three hours to wait for the one that came up, and it wasn't my brother, and while I was waiting I watched about a 180 class buck run across the open hill a hundred yards above me and soon after that I saw three cow rifle hunters comming down the ridge I was camped out on. I waved them to me so as not to bump the bull, and they waited it out with me while we waited on my friend because they wanted to see the bull that was taken with a bow when they did not get a chance at a cow with a rifle. My friend showed up and we let him have a breather as I packed back up to get back on the trail of my 'hopefully' mortally wounded bull. When I got to the spot that I had last seen him, the trail was very easy to follow, it looked like the trail was even getting worse for him and better for me when about 70 yards further his trail cut into some thicker trees. As I made this left hand turn, I saw him just ahead of me and done. Pictures, quartering and loading him onto some kids sleds, tying them up tandem and heading out a slightly down hill trail on snow just under two miles from the truck. All the time, wearing my required amount of hunters orange.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> nice bull greg!


Who's this greg guy, His name is Epek! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good picture painting story. Reminded me of some very good times hunting the snow.

Awesome bull.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I was happy for you when you got your deer, but I am floored with this elk. What a season!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I was happy for you when you got your deer, but I am floored with this elk. What a season!!!


Just admit it, you 'little folk' look out for each other. :shock: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I was happy for you when you got your deer, but I am floored with this elk. What a season!!!
> ...


Epek is a 26 1/2, I am a 27 which would make me bigger than him, but you can throw me in the same boat if it makes you feel better.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are under 27 1/8 you are draw length challenged. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! You da man.
> ...


Yes, I am basically the Shiit...but you da shiit when it comes to bows and critters!!! :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I hope todays song of the day got better as it went on because I couldn't get past the first 10 seconds. I had to shut it down.
> 
> good bull Epek


I changed todays song, this one has a hot CHIC in it! :wink:

Oh, and EPEK, just read the story...its great!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim, I just watched the whole video on that one (it didn't turn me off as fast as the last one) and am still wondering which one was the hot girl. Was she the one on the toilet? That always does it for me.  

Speaking of toilets and not wanting to hijack Epeks hunt so I need to say "nice bull" but any way Zim, you need to try this, it is hillarious. While at the airport, go into a restroom and look for a stall with someone in it. Go in to the stall next to them, sit down and slide your foot next to theirs. In a soft voice say, "Senator, is that you?" It is so dang funny, you'll laugh for hours. 
On a side note, make sure that you do that to someone who's pants are around their ankles so you can make a faster get away. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

But do it in Idaho, please. --\O


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice EPEK, you ARE the man....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a dream last night that I was bald, living in Tooele and working for the phone company.....What a nightmare.....I am so glad that I am short....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I had a dream last night that I was bald, living in Tooele and working for the phone company.....What a nightmare.....I am so glad that I am short....


Touche!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: 

You're down a few points Bart.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

i really like J lo


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> :shock:
> 
> You're down a few points Bart.


I know, but I feel sorry for the little fellar, so I will not say anything that will go over his head. You have to be more careful of the ankle biters than of the pit bulls.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What I lack in height, I make up for in width.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> What I lack in height, I make up for in width.


We are NOT talking about the distance between your eyes. :shock:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

There you go deducting points again, with my califlower ears, that measurement is a bit impressive. My outside spread is a lot more impressive than my inside spread.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

True, but you most definitely are a non-typical cactus like specimen.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You can make fun of us little fellars all you want your just jealous. We can hide better, fit in a blind/tree stand better. We can ride down a bumpy road and not hit are heads. Any bed size will do. There is less of us so we don't stink as bad as you. We are more flexible, we weight less so we get up the mountain faster. We can flex, turn,sneek and crawl better than you giants. We fit. The only good thing about being bald is: well....nothing. O.k. you save ten dollars a year on shampoo. Have a nice day you hairless, stinky, giant.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You can make fun of us little fellars all you want your just jealous. We can hide better, fit in a blind/tree stand better. We can ride down a bumpy road and not hit are heads. Any bed size will do. There is less of us so we don't stink as bad as you. We are more flexible, we weight less so we get up the mountain faster. We can flex, turn,sneek and crawl better than you giants. We fit. The only good thing about being bald is: well....nothing. O.k. you save ten dollars a year on shampoo. Have a nice day you hairless, stinky, giant.


+1000 I think I fall into the midget (or close to it) category. So what is the size limit to be in the club? 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k north slope, everything makes sense untill this statement.


north slope said:


> We are more flexible


 You lost me there. Although for being a giant, I'm quite sure that everyone on this forum is more flexible than I. But I didn't think that was the norm for giants (every one over 5'10").


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> You can make fun of us little fellars all you want your just jealous. We can hide better, fit in a blind/tree stand better. We can ride down a bumpy road and not hit are heads. Any bed size will do. There is less of us so we don't stink as bad as you. We are more flexible, we weight less so we get up the mountain faster. We can flex, turn,sneek and crawl better than you giants. We fit. The only good thing about being bald is: well....nothing. O.k. you save ten dollars a year on shampoo. Have a nice day you hairless, stinky, giant.


Not jealous, I once was one of you, I wrestled at 119 my senior year, then I grew and became a MAN. I hide fine, have no use for blinds/tree stands, since I am usually the driver instead of being in the booster seat I am able to keep my head steady, I get up the mountain fast enough, I have no desire to sleep in a crib/play pen, I use my 'stink' to my advantage whenever I'm standing by little folk, I save on shampoo/hair brushes/hair cuts. Now. be of good cheer and get back to working on my kids toys! :twisted:

jahan, the limit is 27" draw length. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am an angry elf!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I am an angry elf!


Don't be angry, just get back to work. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be sure to paint your toys in lead! Wait a minute.... I mean I will paint your coal with lead.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I will be sure to paint your toys in lead! Wait a minute.... I mean I will paint your coal with lead.


Sweet!

I was a little fellar like you, 5'5" when I graduated from high school, I grew 7" so fast the hair on top of my head couldn't keep up, hence the 'exposed' scalp. :shock:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so short I haven't even noticed you were bald.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It maybe the Mossback hat hiding it. With all my scars, added with the chrome dome, I try and keep it covered whenever possible. I am vain, I wore my headgear *every* practice to avoid having ears like yours. Ugly ears are harder to hide than the top of ones head, specially when dealing with vertically challenged folk. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro, you are missing out on the phsych factor big time. When you walk to the center of the mat to shake hands with your opponent, do you not think that a guy with Cauliflower ear would be much more intimidating than a guy with soft and subtle ears?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Chicks like to nibble on caulaflower ears.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Just the vegans, and I don't want them anywhere near my ears or other body parts that rhymes with ear. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Like....Gear?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

anus doesnt rhyme with ear...........
i tuk engleesh. trust me i no wut iam talkin bout


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Like....Gear?


That 'taint' it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Careful, this is getting gutpile-ish.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Careful, this is getting gutpile-ish.


OK Mr Gear. :|


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Short people ???.. :? 

I never did grow 'up' after high school....All I ever did was grow sideway's, and then front and back... :| ...I still got all my hair though..  

I gave up on bowhunting....even the rock's started to get too big to peak over...


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I am very proud of my califlower ears, they came at a great cost, but even a greater reward. I have never been intimidated by someone with califlower ears, it just lets me know what side they like to attack from. And now back to the track of the post. This was the luckiest day I have ever had in the hills, I had the herd cross in front of me on new snow and let me know which direction I needed to go in order to catch up to them, I had a wierd set of circumstances that allowed me to 'spot' these seven branch tine bulls that were slowly feeding about a hundred yards above where I just travelled thru, they got on a trail that was leading right to me, they walked close enough to get a shot and then I pushed him perfectly to his demise not 50 yards from a slightly down hill, snowy trail that allowed me to get him out very easily. I am not a great hunter, I am one lucky bugger.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

EPEK said:


> my peripheal prescense


Man, I need to get me one of those! 

Good job on tagging out. It's nice to have something to show for all of the hard work. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy all of the experience that comes with being in the field, but man its gotta be nice when everything comes together.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

RTMC said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > my peripheal prescense
> ...


Yup, this was one of the great level one days I have had.


----------

